# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Some Nice Quotes

## Hummer

William Shakespeare Quotes

A wretched soul, bruised with adversity,
We bid be quiet when we hear it cry; 
But were we burdened with like weight of pain,
As much or more we should ourselves complain. 
                                           William Shakespeare 
Action is eloquence. 
                                           William Shakespeare 
And since you know you cannot see yourself,
so well as by reflection, I, your glass,
will modestly discover to yourself,
that of yourself which you yet know not of. 
                                            William Shakespeare 
And thus I clothe my naked villainy
With old odd ends, stol'n forth of holy writ;
And seem a saint, when most I play the devil. 
                                             William Shakespeare 
Assume a virtue, if you have it not. 
                                             William Shakespeare 
Be great in act, as you have been in thought. 
                                             William Shakespeare 
Blow, blow, thou winter wind
Thou art not so unkind,
As man's ingratitude. 
                                             William Shakespeare 


Albert Einstein Quotes

Ethical axioms are found and tested not very differently from the axioms of science. Truth is what stands the test of experience. 

Albert Einstein 

Every day I remind myself that my inner and outer life are based on the labors of other men, living and dead, and that I must exert myself in order to give in the same measure as I have received and am still receiving. 

Albert Einstein 

Few people are capable of expressing with equanimity opinions which differ from the prejudices of their social environment. Most people are even incapable of forming such opinions. 

Albert Einstein 

Gravitation cannot be held responsible for people falling in love. How on earth can you explain in terms of chemistry and physics so important a biological phenomenon as first love? Put your hand on a stove for a minute and it seems like an hour. Sit with that special girl for an hour and it seems like a minute. That's relativity. 

Albert Einstein 

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones. 

Albert Einstein


Love Quotes

Never pretend to a love which you do not actually feel, for love is not ours to command. 

by Alan Watts 

To love deeply in one direction makes us more loving in all others. 

by Anne-Sophie Swetchine 

Perhaps the feelings that we experience when we are in love represent a normal state. Being in love shows a person who he should be. 

by Anton Chekhov (1860 - 1904) 

To fear love is to fear life, and those who fear life are already three parts dead. 

by Bertrand Russell (1872 - 1970), Marriage and Morals (1929) ch. 19 

Love is not enough. It must be the foundation, the cornerstone - but not the complete structure. It is much too pliable, too yielding. 

by Bette Davis (1908 - 1989) 

Clarity of mind means clarity of passion, too; this is why a great and clear mind loves ardently and sees distinctly what it loves. 

by Blaise Pascal (1623 - 1662) 

The meeting of two personalities is like the contact of two chemical substances: if there is any reaction, both are transformed. 

by Carl Jung (1875 - 1961) 

Nothing takes the taste out of peanut butter quite like unrequited love. 

by Charles M. Schulz (1922 - 2000), Charlie Brown in "Peanuts" 

To love and be loved is to feel the sun from both sides. 

by by David Viscott, How to Live with Another Person, 1974 

There's a lot to be said for self-delusionment when it comes to matters of the heart. 

by Diane Frolov and Andrew Schneider, Northern Exposure, First Snow, 1993 

Oh, life is a glorious cycle of song,
A medley of extemporanea; 
And love is a thing that can never go wrong; 
And I am Marie of Romania. 

by Dorothy Parker (1893 - 1967), Not So Deep as a Well (1937), "Comment" 

All love that has not friendship for its base, is like a mansion built upon sand. 

by Ella Wheeler Wilcox, O Magazine, February 2004 

Love is everything it's cracked up to be…It really is worth fighting for, being brave for, risking everything for. 

by Erica Jong, O Magazine, February 2004

----------


## xblack

> Love Quotes
> 
> Never pretend to a love which you do not actually feel, for love is not ours to command. 
> 
> by Alan Watts 
> 
> To love deeply in one direction makes us more loving in all others. 
> 
> by Anne-Sophie Swetchine 
> ...




*
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beutiful words thx alot.........*

----------


## zooz

"YOU ARE HOW YOU TREAT OTHERS"
...........Everyone try doing by it

----------

